# new gaming pc configuration



## BryanAaron (May 12, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:i will be playing games which has high graphics requirement,crysis,battlefield 3,dead space.i want to make my pc completely future proof so that i can play games having higher graphics demand.more than that i am interested in gaming for long hours.also i will be watching movies and transferring files.i want overall fantastic performance to last for atleast a year.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:my budget is 75000rs.i am willing to extend it to around 80000rs and a little beyond that.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:not much as i dont have much idea about it.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:i plan to use windows 7.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:i will be buying a hdd of 250gb,as i wont be storing much files on my computer but rather backing them up on dvds.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:i will be buying a samsung led monitor of 22 inch.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:i never had a computer so i have to buy everything needed to set up a pc.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:i will be buying it this 19th of may 2012.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:no i have never assembled a desktop before but i will be assembling it myself.i have done some extensive researching on the net for products and features and checked for reviews  and will be buying based on that information.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:i live in kolkata,west bengal.i will be buying it from chadni,which is a famous place for buying computer hardware and other electronic components.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:hello forum members.i am planning to setup a new gaming pc.as i have already stated its meant only for super long hours of gaming.i have somewhat decided what to buy after doing an extensive amount of research from the net,i am willing to spend around 80k for my pc.this is what i have i have decided, intel i5 2500k, asus maximus iv gene z, corsair vengeance 4gb ddr3 ram, corsair h80 liquid cooler, corsair psu 600 watts, evga gt560 ti graphics card and the rest are not that important.i want your suggestions on the few following matters- first of all i cant decide which motherboard to go for,i can easily buy asus sabertooth z77 or asus maximus v gene z but it seems based on the reviews and performance score and various benchmarking tests that the asus iv gene z is better.the asus sabertooth z77 has a thermal armour and various other features including digi+ or something helps in sending perfect amount of voltage to the different components of the motherboard,i cant find out if the asus maximus iv gene z has it or not.even the maximus v has it.also the maximus v and z77 has pcie 3.0 slots which is not present in maximus iv.please suggest which one i should buy.
next is i cant decide which cabinet to buy.i was thinking of buying the nzxt vulcan but then i shifted my thought to corsair carbide 400r,the latter is a good cabinet but i didnt like the looks that much.given the push and pull air convention is pretty decent if the fans are setup properly in the corsair carbide.the vulcan can only support m-atx motherboards so i though of not going for it in case i wanted to go for a motherboard upgrade.can you please suggest me a different case with awesome cooling performance wire management and various other cool features and uber cool looks but my budget is within 5000 when it comes to the cabinet.
lastly its not that important though,should i go for amd fx 8120 instead of i5 2500k? will the performance be worth it?i am looking for absolutely the best performance when it comes to both gaming and also file transfer and watching hd movies.which one is better as the both are somewhat close to the same price range and i am not planning to go for i7.want to stick to i5.please help me as i am in a big mess.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 12, 2012)

Motherboard - ASrock z77 extreme 4 @ 10k
CPU - Intel Core i5 2500k @ 12.5k
RAM - G-skill ripjawsX 2x 4 gb @ 3.2k
GPU - Sapphire HD 7870 @ 22k
HDD - WD Caviar Blue 250 GB @ 3.5k
PSU - Corsair TX650 V2 @ 6k
CABINET - Corsair Carbide 500r @ 6k
KB + MOUSE - Razer Cyclosa Bundle @ 2.2k
Razer Goliathus mousepad @ 0.7k
CPU COOLER - Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo @ 2.2k
MONITOR - Benq G2222HDL @ 7k
DVD ROM - Asus DRW-B3ST @ 1.1K
UPS - APC 1.1kva UPS @ 4.5k
Total ~ 80k
No need to go for fx. Get a 2.1 channel speaker for 1k


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2012)

BryanAaron, rather than creating a new thread, you can actually edit the post of yours. So in your previous thread, after you post something, I think you can see the Edit button at the bottom right corner of the post. Using that you can actually edit your posts.
So from now on, don't create duplicate thread, post any updates or new queries related to a single requirement in a single thread.

Now lets come to the suggestion part:

Intel Core i5 2500K @ 12.7K
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 CPU Cooler @ 4K
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 @ 10K
G-skill RipkawX 4GB X 2 1600 MHz DDR3 @ 3.1K
Western Digital Cavalier Blue 500 GB @ 5K
Seasonic SS12II 620 620W 80+ bronze PSU @ 4.6K
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 4.8K
Gigabyte/Sapphire HD 7850 2 GB GDDR5 @ 15.6K (far better than GTX 560 Ti)
BenQ G2220HDL 21.5" 1080P LED @ 7.6K
Asus 24X SATA DVD R/W @ 1K
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse @ 1.4K
Logitech 104 PS2 GOLD Mechanical Keyboard @ 1.4K
Altec Lancing VS4621 2.1 Speakers @ 3.5K
APC 1.1 KVA Black UPS @ 4.3K

Total : 78.6K



the_conqueror said:


> Motherboard - ASrock z77 extreme 4 @ 10k
> CPU - Intel Core i5 2500k @ 12.5k
> RAM - G-skill ripjawsX 2x 4 gb @ 3.2k
> GPU - Sapphire HD 7870 @ 22k
> ...



You haven't include the Monitor price. It will cross 85K Then.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

cpu--intel core i5 2500 . . .11.5k
mobo--AsroCk z77 extreme 4. . .10k
ram--gskill ripjaws x 1600mhz 2 *4gb ddr3 . . .3.2k
hdd--wd caviar blue 500gb . . .5k
monitor--samsung p2350. . .11k
gpu--radeon hd7850 2Gb ddr5. . .16k
caby--cm elite 430. . .2.7k
psu--corsair Gs600. . .4.3k
speaker--altec lansing v2621 . . ..2k
mouse and keyboard--razer abyssus and razer cyclosa (bundled) . . .2.3k
optical drive--lg 22x sata dvd writer . . .0.95k
Ups--apc 1.1kva black. . @4.5k

total--around 75k ..


optional--
cpu cooler--cm hyper tx3. . .1.5k
system fans--noctua nf-p12-1300 120mm case fan . . .1k
thermal paste--arctic cooling mx2 . . .0.5k
xbox 360 controller. . .1.4k


----------



## BryanAaron (May 12, 2012)

uuum sorry cilus.will surely stick to what you said.thanks to everyone for their feedback will let you all know what i buy.by the way what is the problem with evga nvidia gtx560ti which i wanted to go for? why are you all suggesting ati radeon graphics cards?i want to know if there are any advantages


----------



## the_conqueror (May 12, 2012)

HD 7850 performs better than gtx 560ti and close to gtx 570. So go for HD 7850. If possible go for HD 7870(22k). It will perform better than gtx 580. Since cilus is from your town so he will give better idea about pricing.


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2012)

There is no problem with that card but at the same price better cards exists. HD 7850 performs almost equal to GTX 570 whereas priced same as GTX 560 Ti.


----------



## ico (May 12, 2012)

BryanAaron said:


> uuum sorry cilus.will surely stick to what you said.thanks to everyone for their feedback will let you all know what i buy.by the way what is the problem with evga nvidia gtx560ti which i wanted to go for? *why are you all suggesting ati radeon graphics cards?i want to know if there are any advantages*


HD 7850? Less power consumption. Faster. Current generation.

GTX 560 Ti is previous generation.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 12, 2012)

Why are we suggesting expensive cpu coolers to OP when he doesnt plan to overclock?


----------



## 1manshow (May 12, 2012)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but where do you get APC 1.1 Kva UPS for 4.3K price? Least I can find is 4850 + shipping extra from Primeabgb...


----------



## ico (May 12, 2012)

1manshow said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but where do you get APC 1.1 Kva UPS for 4.3K price? Least I can find is 4850 + shipping extra from Primeabgb...



Kolkata local price.

I guess.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

I mentioned it as optional.. bt i thnk op should buy it as his budget permits. .it wil hlp him in present and future Also. . .


----------



## BryanAaron (May 13, 2012)

thanx to everyone even the dude 1manshow who hijacked the thread,ha ha.well i checked out the charts in various sites from a link provided by ico and found the 7870 to be performing truly better than even what you people have said.i am gonna buy it.by the way also want to know why you guys are suggesting asrock mobo? is it cool guys? and the dudes who suggested the benQ monitor,is samsung sync,master better than benQ?if not please tell me y.it would sort of help me to cut a little down on my budget.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 13, 2012)

Asrock provides d best features at its price..performance is also good. .same is the case with benq. .


----------



## ico (May 13, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Why are we suggesting expensive cpu coolers to OP when he doesnt plan to overclock?


yea.

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.1K is fine. Nothing more is needed.


----------



## xealotry (Jun 8, 2012)

Why no overclocking? It's stupid to waste your money.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 8, 2012)

@OP 
What Components you have Decided ???


----------

